# Race Face Diabolus Kurbel -> Distanzscheiben für Kettenkennlinie



## k-odi (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte Hilfe in Sachen Kettenkennlinie. Weiß aber nicht, ob das hierhin gehört. 
Bitte nicht Kopf abreißen, wenn nicht.
Jedenfalls bräuchte ich diese speziellen diabolus Distanzscheiben, um die Kefü bzw. Kurbel anzupassen.
Das habe ich aus der HP von RaceFace rauskopiert, damits noch n bisschen verständlicher wird:

"b) Mit Kettenführungen:
Race Face X-Type Kurbel/Innenlager-Baugruppen werden mit insgesamt 4 Stück 1 mm dicken Distanzhülsen sowie 2 Stück 1 mm dicken,
mit Gummi beschichteten Distanzhülsen/Dichtungen zum Einstellen der Kettenlinie geliefert."

Weiß jemand, woher ich diese herbekomme? 

Viele grüße, max


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)

bikeaction.de

am besten anrufen !

sonst über jeden rocky /race face händler ! auch zu finden auf bikeaction.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-odi (24. Oktober 2009)

super, danke!
werd ich gleich mal am mo dort anrufen....


----------

